# REVIEW: Zoic Sovereign vs Fox Ranger Shorts



## Dry Cownty Brewer (Aug 21, 2008)

My last two rides were each on a new pair of shorts. I recently purchased the Zoic Sovereign and the Fox Ranger, both 2012 version of the shorts. Here is my review and as a side by side comparison.

*THE ZOIC SOVEREIGN:*








The image shown above is for a black pair of these shorts, I bought these in blue from Poison Spider in Moab, UT. These shorts looked totally sweet on the rack. I have a pair of Zoic Ether shorts in black plaid and I really like them. I tried them on, and was in a rush so I bought them. I bought an XL. I am 6ft1in, and around 215lbs. I have a 36 waist.

What I like about these shorts: The chamois is great quality, and breathable. The snap closure and zipper with the adjustable waist hook and loop allow you to customize the waist area, which provides the right fit. The material is pretty good quality, although not breathable. There is ample pocket space, although not exactly where I would prefer to store my items. They look pretty cool.

What I don't like about them: They are too long, the length hinders pedaling. The pockets are located outer thigh, a few inches above the knee, and combined with the short length, would hinder pedaling even further if I had decided to place anything in the pocket. My take, the fit is too baggy in most areas and awkward, and the length is too long to be a short that anyone would want to do any serious riding on. No hand pockets. (FWIW, I prefer hand pockets just so I don't have to carry my wallet, car keys and cell phone every time I run into a gas station or store, to and from the trail. I also place my Ipod in my hand pockets while riding.)

Who were these shorts designed for: These shorts were designed for someone who doesn't mind a baggy and long fit, isn't really out there to put long miles in, and has no need for hand pockets. These shorts will look cool on most people, but for me, I don't really like the fit for even spending 2+ hours in the saddle.

*FOX RANGER SHORTS* 








I bought the 2012 Fox Ranger shorts online from Huck n Roll. I originally tried them on when I was making a purchase at Poison Spider, and I decided on the Zoic Sovereign's mentioned above, even though in my mind I thought the Fox shorts fit better. I purchased these online in a size 36. Full disclosure, I have bought Fox Ranger shorts in the past (one pair in 2007, and another in 2008), so I am familiar with the short. But honestly, I turned my back on the Rangers for a few years when they had the integrated chamois liner that felt more like a girdle or a pair of Spanx than a comfortable liner. Also, Ranger shorts in the past (ie: the two I owned) had questionable chamois material that did not wick any moisture and would leave you feeling like you had a soaked diaper after only a few hours in the saddle. But, I liked what I saw in this years model, so I bought them.

What I like about these shorts: Best impression, the textured material of these shorts was really grippy, adding to satisfaction in the saddle. The material is top notch, durable, light, and repels moisture. The fit is really nice, even though these shorts have a snap closure with a zipper, I feel they have the right size fit for riding. The length was just right, inseam rises just above the knee while riding and rests mid knee while walking around. These are comfortable to spend good riding time in. This is one of the best Fox chamois liners I've used. The green color was sweet. The hand pockets were perfect for an Ipod while riding, and I never noticed it was there or moving around.

What I did not like about these shorts: Although the chamois liner is detachable, you need to cut it, which is different than the microscopic button that previous detachable fox shorts have come with. Either way, previous design or present, once detached, they are detached from the short. Personally, I do not think this is a big deal. The cargo pockets, I doubt many riders use them, I know I never have, maybe they can go away.

Who are these shorts designed for: The Fox Ranger shorts have always been what I consider the "benchmark" for mountain biking XC baggy shorts. This year, the bar was raised with better chamois, better design than years past, and quality materials. I will definitely make this one of my go to shorts. I have previously spent more on shorts thinking you get what you pay for, but for $70, I am very satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Well done.


----------



## amyjdeleon (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for giving the Sovereign shorts a shot and for the review! The Sovereign is a race inspired short predominantly for Downhill and Freeride, so we can see how the shorts weren't the best fit based on your type of riding. We have also learned that people really like their hand pockets and all shorts have hand pockets for 2013, so feedback is important to us. Ride more, dress well!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Pynis (???), please compare the Rangers to your Ether shorts. I just picked up some Ethers a few weeks ago and am loving them so far. They come to just above the knee when riding, but should still be long enough for those days with the KS pads on, and not look silly with that little bit of sexy leg showing.

Thinking of gettting another pair of Ethers.


----------



## Dry Cownty Brewer (Aug 21, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> Pynis (???), please compare the Rangers to your Ether shorts. I just picked up some Ethers a few weeks ago and am loving them so far. They come to just above the knee when riding, but should still be long enough for those days with the KS pads on, and not look silly with that little bit of sexy leg showing.
> 
> Thinking of gettting another pair of Ethers.


I find the Rangers and the Ethers to be very comparable. I find the Ether fit to be a bit more snug, and a bit shorter, but for me that equates to very comfortable riding. I have been on numerous 3-4 hour rides on the Ethers and feel like I could go all day. The chamois is top notch, pocket placement is great, material is durable & lightweight, and the belt is cool. I really dig on the black plaid color that I own.

The only word of caution I would say is that the fit is definately more on the snug side (ie: less baggy). I would relate the fit to being similar to a typical hiking short, you can move around well, but there is little extra space as well. These are a short I would say you want to try on, or at least buy online somewhere that you can easily return based on fit. If you like them baggy, go up a size, they have a belt.

As far as which is better, that is hard to say. I really like them both. The sale price on the Ranger may give a slight advantage, and I really like the added grip to the material. However, the chamois on the Ether's are slightly better in quality and I think they breathe better. You get a great deal, or some added value. I will leave that up to you which you would prefer.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Pynis McDermott said:


> As far as which is better, that is hard to say. I really like them both. The sale price on the Ranger may give a slight advantage, and I really like the added grip to the material. However, the chamois on the Ether's are slightly better in quality and I think they breathe better. You get a great deal, or some added value. I will leave that up to you which you would prefer.


Thanks. I already have a pair of Ethers and love them. Was planning on getting a plaid pair but the Rangers might be an option as well. I think I got me Ethers for just over 50 bucks, that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice review! But I guess it's different fit and different needs for each person.

I've had my Sovereign for about a year now which took me some time to decide on it after looking at many different ones. 

Length does not bother me at all and it doesn't hinder pedaling for me. I'm not DH person and my ride is mix of everything although it doesn't even come close to extreme. I go up, down, leaves, roots, steps, rocks etc and length didn't bother me at all for all of that.

Pockets, never really used it as I prefer not to carry anything in pocket which I believe it hinders pedaling more than length of shorts(Also keys going up and down rubbing your thigh. Ouch) I have my Camelbak for that. I have to keep wallet, phone, keys, tools, water etc so Camelbak makes more sense instead of pockets. First when I got my Sovereign, it was annoying because it didn't have pocket which I always tried to put my hand in there to temporary store things in. But once I got used to it, it didn't bother me at all and 2 small pockets on side was good enough to store keys and wallet if I had to stop by Wawa or something. I just had to train myself to remember to reach in to side rather than where pocket is normally. Now I like with no pocket. No chance of mulch, leaves, gravel, dirt etc to go in there.

Baggy? Maybe it could be just little less baggy. I'm not wearing it right now as I'm at work but I think it was just little more baggy than I would like. Or it could just be I need to work out more and add more muscle. 

Durability, it's good! I've had 2 crashes(On 2nd crash, I had to go to ER thinking I broke my ribs but it turned out it was just badly bruise) so far both on gravel(which some are sharp) I've had couple of holes on my Fox Digit glove on 2nd crash which I had to replace but Sovereign was scratch/hole free. Fabric is holding up good but can't say same for plastic/rubber coat around side pocket.

Now for things I don't like which aren't big things.

Chamois, it's just personal thing but it comes up high on waist. Now I just fold elastic band down to make it shorter. I think if it had some sort of protection on side, it makes sense to go up high but without it, I don't think it needs to go up that high.

Rubber or plastic coating around side pocket, after 2-3washes edges are starting to come off. Luckly, it's just couple of small parts on edge. I was almost afraid of washing it thinking whole thing will come off. I've been gently hand washing it after that.

Front zipper, I wish the cover(where 2 bottons on top is) comes all the way down to lowest end of the zipper. Due to material that is made, sometimes it reflect the light or off color enough and that vertical line around my manly part looks funny. The location of zipper line showing just don't look right to me. Not sure what the purpose of that design was. I must be missing something as other companies doing this too.


----------



## Dry Cownty Brewer (Aug 21, 2008)

Haj - 

Good comments for support of the Sovereign shorts. Thanks for the input.

Agree that the Zoic chamois liner does ride rather high, but no higher than a standard lycra short would. I've read many reviews commenting on this and I can see how some people would be bothered by this. The chamois material and the liner material are of great quality though IMO. 

Also, you might have missed my point about the pockets. I put my keys, wallet, shot blocks, etc in my Osprey pack every time I ride. I just like the hand pockets to carry my small Ipod while riding. I carry other said items when I am running errands either pre or post ride. They are convenient for me to have for that reason.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

hahaha you got me there about missing point. That's exactly what I thought you said. I blame that on me not having coffee on usual time.

But even small iPod like nano or shuffle would still bother me though. Like I said different fit and need for different people. 

I have car key, other etc key, wallet and work phone in my pocket at any given time but nothing when I ride. I do same for my bike. no tool bag, water bottle, pump or anything on it. Everything goes in Camelbak.

Anyways, good review! There aren't many reviews like this out there and I'm sure it will help many who have interest in either Sovereign or Ranger. :thumbsup:



Pynis McDermott said:


> Haj -
> 
> Good comments for support of the Sovereign shorts. Thanks for the input.
> 
> ...


----------



## Once Bitten (Apr 4, 2012)

Great review. 

I've got 3 pairs of the Ranger shorts and I really dig them. I wish I would have read some reviews on the Fox Seargent shorts before I purchased a pair. They fit like he Zoic ones that you mentioned. Too long and the material is too heavy. The liner is better than the Rangers though so I find myself wearing it with them.


----------

